# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  altium designer

## georgek1

*Γεια σας.
Ποιος γνωρίζει το πρόγραμμα σχεδίασης pcb altium designer για να με βοηθήσει σε κάτι που θέλω.
Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## GeorgeVita

> *Ποιος γνωρίζει ... ;*





Μάλλον είναι πρακτικότερο να βάλεις όλη την ερώτηση της άσκησης!

----------


## georgek1

*Ωραία,θέλω να μάθω πως γίνονται οι τρύπες στήριξης στις πλακέτες μέσω του altium.Γενικά πως θα κάνω κάποιες τρύπες που θέλω για το κύκλωμα μου!*

----------


## manolena

Για να κάνεις ελεύθερες τρυπες (free holes) θα επιλέξεις το εικονίδιο *Place Pad* ή στο tab *Place*---------> *Pad* 
και θα τοποθετήσεις το pad σου εκεί που θέλεις. Φρόντισε μόνο στα properties να επιλέξεις τη διάσταση του pad 
να είναι όμοια με τη διάμετρο της τρύπας. Δηλαδή *X-size* = *Y-size* = *Hole size* (πάντα για κυκλικά pads, χωρίς 
δηλαδή slots, εγκοπές). Αυτό αφορά τρύπες στήριξης. Για ελεύθερα pads σε πίστες κυκλώματος κάνεις τα ίδια, 
αλλά φροντίζεις και πάλι οι διαστάσεις του pad να είναι μεγαλύτερες απο την τρύπα, να έχει δηλαδή "ψωμί". Για 
παράδειγμα σε μια πλακέτα διπλής όψης με πάνω και κάτω ground plane, αν θέλεις να "γαζώσεις" τη γή σε κάποιο 
track με το υπόλοιπο plane, βάζεις ελεύθερα pads με τον παραπάνω τρόπο. Δεν προτιμάς vias γιατί σε κάθε 
polygon repouring που κάνεις, στα σβήνει.

Μάλλον σε μπέρδεψα, ε;

----------


## georgek1

Αν σου στειλω το σχεδιο θα μπορεσεις να με βοηθησεις;ειναι ενα κυκλωμα ισχυος με θυριστορ.

----------


## bchris

Ειναι καλυτερα να μην βαλεις καθολου x size kai y size, παρα μονο το μεγεθος της τρυπας.

----------


## manolena

> Αν σου στειλω το σχεδιο θα μπορεσεις να με βοηθησεις;ειναι ενα κυκλωμα ισχυος με θυριστορ.



Όπως θέλεις, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## picdev

βλέπω τελευταία αγγελίες στην Ελλάδα να ζητάνε το altium.
Μέχρις στιγμής ξέρω λίγο απο το παλιό orcad απο τη σχολή και γενικά δουλεύω το eagle.
Αξίζει να μάθεις το altium? η μετάβαση απο το eagle είναι εύκολη? τα βασικά τα κάνεις εύκολα? ποια είναι η γνώμη σας.

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι αξίζει να το μάθεις για καθαρα επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμο....




> βλέπω τελευταία αγγελίες στην Ελλάδα να ζητάνε το altium.
> Μέχρις στιγμής ξέρω λίγο απο το παλιό orcad απο τη σχολή και γενικά δουλεύω το eagle.
> Αξίζει να μάθεις το altium? η μετάβαση απο το eagle είναι εύκολη? τα βασικά τα κάνεις εύκολα? ποια είναι η γνώμη σας.

----------


## picdev

για παράδειγμα υπάρχουν αρκετές βιβλιοθήκες ή δημιουργείς εύκολα εξαρτήματα?

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

το altium για μένα είναι σουπερ 

άλλα θέλει πολυυυυυ ψάξιμο!!!!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

τα πάντα υπάρχουν αλλά αφού έχεις εξοικοιωθεί με το eagle θα το μάθεις στο αψε-σβήσε.....
κοίτα κάποια tutorials στο site του altium designer επίσης και στο youtube..




> για παράδειγμα υπάρχουν αρκετές βιβλιοθήκες ή δημιουργείς εύκολα εξαρτήματα?

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω κάποιες απορίες.
Βιβλιοθήες απλών εξαρτημάτων πού μπορώ να βρώ;
Πώς αλλάζει η πυκνότητα του grid στο sheet του schematic;

----------


## manolena

> Έχω κάποιες απορίες.
> Βιβλιοθήες απλών εξαρτημάτων πού μπορώ να βρώ;
> Πώς αλλάζει η πυκνότητα του grid στο sheet του schematic;



Βιβλιοθήκες για απλά εξαρτήματα έχει ενσωματωμένες. Θα ψάξεις στην Miscellaneous Devices.IntLib και θα βρείς πάρα πολλά σχηματικά και footprints απο κλασσικά εξαρτήματα. Αν θες κάτι πιο περίπλοκο, μπορείς έτσι κι αλλιώς με λίγη προσπάθεια να το σχεδιάσεις μόνος σου σαν εξάρτημα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν χρειάζεται, μπορώ να σου στείλω τις δικές μου με πάρα πολλά δικά μου σχεδιασμένα εξαρτήματα. Βασικά να ξέρεις οτι θέλει πολλή τριβή αυτό το πρόγραμμα. Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ απο το 1994 (EDA Client Protel).

Το grid στο σχηματικό το επιλέγεις απο τα Options>Grids, ενώ στο pcb με Ctrl+G.

----------


## ALAMAN

Επειδή είχα το 10 και μετά έβαλα το 14 δεν μου βρίσκει τις Miscellaneous Devices.IntLib
Θέλω κυρίως dip εξαρτήματα.
Ξέρω είναι δύσκολο αλλά μου φάνηκε το πιο εύκολο πρόγραμμα *μετά* το sprint layout.
Μέχρι τώρα ότι pcb έφτιαχνα το έφτιαχνα χωρίς σχηματικό. Απευθείας pcb και συνδέσεις με το μυαλό πάνω στην οθόνη :P
Οπότε αυτή τη φορά είπα να το δοκιμάσω και στην πράξη.

Επειδή τυπώνω με παραδοσιακό τρόπο: φωτοευαίσθητη, διαφάνειες, εμφάνιση, αποχάλκωση.
Πώς θα βγάλω το τελικό pcb; μαύρο με τρύπες για τη διαφάνεια;

----------


## manolena

H διαδικασία Γιώργο είναι λίγο περίεργη, αλλά με λίγη προσπάθεια θα τα καταφέρεις. Ξαναδιάβασε εδώ:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53278

...σου έχουν και φωτογραφίες.

Για να εκτυπώσεις ένα layer της πλακέτας σου, θα πρέπει να είσαι εννοείται στο Pcb document. Πάς στο tab "File--->Print Preview" και 
με δεξί κλίκ επιλέγεις "Page Setup". Στο πεδίο "Scaling---> Scaling Mode" επιλέγεις "Scaled Print" και απο κάτω κλίμακα 1.00 για να
εκτυπωθεί σε 1:1 αναλογία. 

Κατόπιν στο πεδίο "Color Set" επιλέγεις "Mono" για μαυρόασπρη εκτύπωση. Κλείνεις το παράθυρο και πάλι με δεξί κλίκ επιλέγεις
το tab "Configuration". Εδώ θα ορίσεις ποιό layer θέλεις να εκτυπώσεις. Βασικά χρειάζεσαι για οικιακή παραγωγή πλακέτας τα Top Layer,
Bottom Layer (αν είναι διπλής όψης), Top Overlay (για να εκτυπώσεις το τοπογραφικό) και Mechanical Layer (για το περίγραμμα του pcb).

Αν κάνεις διπλό κλίκ στο όνομα της σύνθεσης που θέλεις να εκτυπώσεις κάτω απο το tab "Name" θα εμφανιστεί το παράθυρο "Printout Properties με τα ονόματα των layers στη δεξιά πλευρά. Αφαιρείς αυτά που δεν χρειάζεσαι και κλείνεις με ΟΚ. Πρίν φύγεις και απο εδώ, μην ξεχάσεις να επιλέξεις το checkbox "Holes" για να σου εκτυπωθούν και οι τρύπες. Φεύγεις και πατάς CTRL+P για εκτύπωση σε μαυρόασπρο καλής πυκνότητας αν έχεις laser εκτυπωτή, με τρύπες. Αν θέλεις να τυπώσεις και δεύτερο layer κάνεις την ίδια διαδικασία, όπως και για τοπογραφικό.

Έχω εκτυπώσει εκατοντάδες πλακέτες με αυτό τον τρόπο, έχει ακρίβεια 100% σε καλό laser εκτυπωτή για χαρτί.  Αν τυπώνεις κατ' ευθείαν διαφάνεια, φρόντισε να έχεις transparent καλής ποιότητας (για να μην επιμηκύνει την διαφάνεια το θερμό τύμπανο) και εκτυπώνεις τη σαγρέ πάντα πλευρά, μέχρι και μέγεθος Α4 χωρίς πρόβλημα. Η ποιότητα εκτύπωσης στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν πάντα τέτοια ώστε να μην χρειάζεται διπλή διαφάνεια. Με λίγο πειραματισμό θα βρείς γρήγορα άκρη.

----------


## ALAMAN

Βρήκα λίγο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ κ μ' αυτό!

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις λεπτομερή οδηγίες!
Φαίνεται εύκολο. Θα το δοκιμάσω στην επόμενη πλακέτα.

Το έψαχνα καιρό, δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα tutorial, ή τουλάχιστον δεν το βρήκα εγώ!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ψάχνω βιβλιοθήκη για micro usb, το κλασικό που έχουν και τα arduino. Το micro όχι το μεγάλο.

----------


## manolena

> Ψάχνω βιβλιοθήκη για micro usb, το κλασικό που έχουν και τα arduino. Το micro όχι το μεγάλο.



Μπες εδώ: 

http://designcontent.live.altium.com/ 

http://techdocs.altium.com/display/A...load+Libraries

...και δες τη βιβλιοθήκη της Molex. Το πιθανότερο είναι να υπάρχει εκεί. Είμαι με το τηλέφωνο τώρα και δεν μπορώ να ψάξω τον υπολογιστή.

----------


## bchris

> Ψάχνω βιβλιοθήκη για micro usb, το κλασικό που έχουν και τα arduino. Το micro όχι το μεγάλο.



Γιατι δεν το φτιαχνεις μονος σου?
Δεν ειναι δυσκολο.

----------


## picdev

κατέβασα τις παλιές βιβλιοθήκες απο το παραπάνω λινκ, 
αλλά λέει ότι δεν ανανεώνονται και σε παραπέμπει εδώ http://designcontent.live.altium.com/#Content
δεν υπάρχει όμως κάποιο λινκ για να τις κατεβάσεις όλες μαζί.

Επίσης στο παράθυρο των βιβλιοθηκών προσπαθώ να κάνω install πολλές μαζί αλλά δεν μου τις βγάζει, ακόμα και αν τις βάλω στο search path

----------

